# Cyprus Tourist Visa - Pls advice..



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends.

I got a Tourist Visa for Cyprus, Valid Date is 31.08.2011 - 29.11.2011 issued from Abu Dhabi/UAE for 7 days?

Can any one kindly advice..

** Can I fly from my home country(India) instead of UAE?
* Can I fly on any date between the validity of Visa?
* what would be the process of getting it extended for next 10 days after reaching there?*

many thanks in advanced......


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Think you need the Cyprus froum


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
The contacts of Cyprus trade center in Dubai
Official Website of the Embassy of the Republic of Cyprus
it's better to get the answers straightly from them 
Foreign embassies usually work during Eid holidays


----------

